# Painting a Tank



## 2jakes (Apr 13, 2013)

*How would you prepare to paint only parts of the tank Red &
leave the rest as chrome ?** Thanks.*


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 13, 2013)

painting crome is hard. you must apply a clear coat over the crome so the paint will stick. you must mask the areas that are not to be painted then do the reverse when you paint.  its not as easy as it looks if you want to have the paint to work correctly especially on tanks like the schwinn. that is a candy color they came on bikes like the jag and late 50's schwinn. it can be tricky if not applied right. i'd  go to a auto paint supply store and ask them. they will recomend a product that will work on it.


----------



## JChapoton (Apr 13, 2013)

they have stencils for this on ebay. start there and search "vintage bike stencils" , "antique bike stencils", "bicycle tank stencils", "schwinn tank stencils", etc.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 13, 2013)

*Painting tank*

Should I roughen up slightly the chrome for the clear coat to adhere or not?

Is there a certain masking tape that you use so that the paint will not bleed 
 into the chrome.

I see what you mean about the "transparent red"...
the frame is like a candy apple red...
I believe it has to be done in stages to achieve that "look".

I don't have a spray gun equipment. Not sure if rattle cans will produce the
desired results. I just don't know. I'm leaving the frame as is with that
transparent red original. But the tank is a replacement  chrome with no
color & I would like to have it red at least...Thanks to all for the input.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 13, 2013)

well... hate to say it but reading on how to paint won't help. you need to practice on  it.  it takes experience to paint show or nice quality bikes.  that color is a custom mix. the good news is you can have it  put into rattle cans by the auto paints dealer. the cost is not cheap and you can have a great paint job with a little practice.  scuffing the crome won't work.  the junk won't stick.  it will stay on for a bit but then it will peel off.  the original paints back then were laquer and lead based.  the old formula will stick to crome because of the lead and even then the stuff will peal off but slower rate than todays paint.  candy is a colored clear and will darken up with too many coats. you need to count the paint coats and not go over one area more than another other wise it will look weird. there is a spray that will help it stick to the crome nicely. the shop will help in that dept.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 13, 2013)

redline1968 said:


> well... hate to say it but reading on how to paint won't help. you need to practice on  it.  it takes experience to paint show or nice quality bikes.  that color is a custom mix. the good news is you can have it  put into rattle cans by the auto paints dealer. the cost is not cheap and you can have a great paint job with a little practice.  scuffing the crome won't work.  the junk won't stick.  it will stay on for a bit but then it will peel off.  the original paints back then were laquer and lead based.  the old formula will stick to crome because of the lead and even then the stuff will peal off but slower rate than todays paint.  candy is a colored clear and will darken up with too many coats. you need to count the paint coats and not go over one area more than another other wise it will look weird. there is a spray that will help it stick to the crome nicely. the shop will help in that dept.




Thanks for the input. I do oil painting as a hobby & I know what you mean about "practicing".
Most of my bike still maintains the original red which is a candy translucent hue. Frame is old &
faded in parts & I plan to keep it original. The replacement tank is mostly chrome. Not looking
for a show room quality paint job either. But at least have it in the similar style if possible.
Some will tell me it's close to impossible to match...but being that the bike is not perfect to
start with...it won't be too bad. 
The part of the tank that I will be painting is small enough that I believe I can handle.
 Most of the bikes that I own which are original in paint...I keep original. I just clean  them
up & a little oil/lube  to enjoy the ride.  I have some shiny repos if I'm in the mood for that.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Apr 14, 2013)

After what GTs58 and I shared with you on the SBF forum, I do not believe you will have any problems getting that replacement tank to match the old Opalescent Red on your red Phantom frame.

Jim.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 14, 2013)

Schwinndemonium said:


> After what GTs58 and I shared with you on the SBF forum, I do not believe you will have any problems getting that replacement tank to match the old Opalescent Red on your red Phantom frame.
> 
> Jim.




Thanks Jim & GTs58.
will post results when I finish it.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 14, 2013)

An adhesion promoter as said previously is a good idea when painting over chrome. 
http://www.duplicolor.com/search/?search=adhesion+spay+for+chrome&x=33&y=7


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 14, 2013)

*Painting tank*



GTs58 said:


> An adhesion promoter as said previously is a good idea when painting over chrome.
> http://www.duplicolor.com/search/?search=adhesion+spay+for+chrome&x=33&y=7




Thanks, I have bookmarked link to complete my project.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 14, 2013)

The only thing I will add is that if you get automotive paint or Imron paint mixed up, you need a good respirator and ventilation. Do _not_ try using the stuff without those safety pieces.


----------



## Buster1 (Apr 14, 2013)

JChapoton said:


> they have stencils for this on ebay. start there and search "vintage bike stencils" , "antique bike stencils", "bicycle tank stencils", "schwinn tank stencils", etc.




Those stencils aren't so great.  Especially if you use the ones that are the color you want, they just don't match well.  Now if you are going to use them for masking and painting, they 'might' work.  Some paint and its associated chemicals and bases will 'curl' or deform plastics.  You might also have some bleed under issues as well.

Go with a good automotive primer, 2-3 coats, wet sand in between, then hit it with high quality auto paint and a HVLP gun.  Mask with "fine line" or some other plastic tape designed for paint, curves and zero bleed under.

See what I mean.....


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 14, 2013)

Buster1 said:


>




That is great . Do you ride these bikes ? I would be too uncomfortable thinking after
putting so much effort with such beautiful results. I'd be nervous I'd put a scratch or
something. Thanks for sharing  !


----------



## Buster1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks. I do ride these, but am nervous a little about dings and scratches.  But since I blasted them myself and painted from bare to clear...I'm also okay and know I can repair or touch up just about anything. The first few dings are the worst, but you gotta look hard to spot them.

Good luck!


----------



## Peddler (May 25, 2013)

*Transparent Candy paint--*



2jakes said:


> Should I roughen up slightly the chrome for the clear coat to adhere or not?
> 
> Is there a certain masking tape that you use so that the paint will not bleed
> into the chrome.
> ...




A farmer friend that has painted numerous cars and motorcycles advised me to paint first with metallic gold--Then apply the candy apple paint--Really creates a nice finish--


----------

